# Create a excel UserForm to print eCabinets cut list Part1



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello everyone here is my latest video on working with eCabinets cut list in excel.

In this video I show you how you can make a excel user form that will automatically create a check box for all of the visible worksheets in the master workbook that I am building that will allow you to select the ones that you wish to print.

Here is the link to check it out.


----------

